# Englandshire



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Was speaking to the 710 last night and we have decided not to go abroad this year as we don't think it will be fair to take a 10 month old baby on a plane yet.

We have decided we are going to go to england,get a Holiday home somewhere for 10 days.

I've only been to London(how predictable) and oxfordshire (family)down south before.

Got a really open mind about where we go as we will probably take the car.

What do members of the forum recommend 

Cheers Brian.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Being a North-Westerner myself I can heartily recommend the Lake District. Beautiful countryside and a fair bit to do.

Nice as a couples retreat but still a nice little family hol too.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

North Norfolk, Cromer, Sheringham and south from there. It's like going back in time, beautiful villages, old-fashioned resorts, plenty of history, great beaches and it's flat, great if you take bikes.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Depends what you like but what about York ????


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

What time of year, and what type of holiday?

Prices can go up a huge amount during the school holidays. Cornwall and Devon are great in September, after most of the tourists have gone home.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

After an afternoon trawling the Internet,we have decided on the lake district!!

If anyone has been,would like to hear their thoughts or surrounding areas.

Cheers Brian.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Lake District - gets a bit wet at times - that's why they have all those lakes :lol:

Worth an explore though! (Mrs Mel likes the |*Brown* | Kendal Mint Cake) We like getting into the "middle " of the area, where the tourists don't get to so much, and you really are best to do this from a base in the Lakes rather than trying it from day trips - so settle in and ENJOY! (Take a Pakamak or a brolly or both :naughty: )


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Take umbrellas, cagoules and some board (b.o.r.e.d - gettit) games, you'll need them. I give it 2 days max and you'll end up in the pencil museum just like everybody else.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Pencil museum..i've avoided it so far.

You'll have a great time in the lakes :good:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

If you're into your cars get down to 'The cars the Star' museum in Keswick. (might be called stars of the cars thinking about it)

Its a fantastic afternoon out, a private collection of TV and Movie cars, often with special displays - the last one was 'Bond' cars.

It does depend heavily on whether the missis will be bored to tears by a couple of acres of cars...just a suggestion!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ravenscar(stunning sea views from log cabins at Ravenscar hotel) or Robin Hoods bay you can walk from one to the other(about 10 miles ish or ride your bike TPT no1route IIRC), fantastic scenery...sea the seals on Ravenscar beach...lakes are nice but far too busy IMHO even in winter!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lake District ? humbug-no car parks (think about it-all those lakes and all those hills and all those people,where do they have space for car parks!)and if you find one with a space its an arm and a leg. Tip--join the National Trust or Scottish National Trust -car parks at their sites are usually free -think scottish trust lets you into england but do check.

If not booked try Northumberland -miles of empty beaches ,mind whole county empty really.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

The Yorkshire Dales mate.. gorgeous place, and pretty much up near the border as far as England goes.

We stayed at a lovely converted family farm cottage thing called Stonelands years ago.. really nice.

Right in the dales, near Litton.

Greg.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Also.. I took a ten month child on holiday...

It's way easier in the push chair than when they can eventually walk!!!! :thumbsdown:

:thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Plenty to do in the Lake District, here's a couple worth a look

Beatrix Potter World

Muncaster Castle

Whitehaven is worth an afternoon

and at an absolute push you can always do the Sellafield Tour 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions and tips!!

Lets hope as a Scotsman, i make it in and out in one piece


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Chukas said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions and tips!!
> 
> Lets hope as a Scotsman, i make it in and out in one piece


I have loads of times so I'm sure you will, just don't take any of our dodgy money with you and you'll be fine. They're not to keen on fivers with Robert Burns on them down here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Plenty to do in the Lake District, here's a couple worth a look
> 
> Beatrix Potter World
> 
> ...


Yeah right, like *you* would say to BigM "I've got this great idea for a holiday, week in the Lake District, Monday we'll go to Beatrix Potter World and we'll make Wednesday a treat day and go to Muncaster Castle."







The only reason you have mentioned Whitehaven is that it is an utterly dismal, grey, pebbledashed town and it's sent you all sentimental because it's just like Scotland, Chukas is supposed to be going on holiday!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty to do in the Lake District, here's a couple worth a look
> ...


I used to take the ex wife every year for ages, do you think that's where I was going wrong ?? :lol: :lol:

And I liked Whitehaven, nice on a sunny afternoon but then I did have a lady friend that I used to visit there so if it was raining it wasn't a problem


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Norfolk. I came for a holiday, been here ever since! :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

Its a shame you'll be missing out on Cleethorpes. Marvellous part of the world is Cotes de Scunthorpe.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

We stayed at Langdale (langdale.co.uk) a while back and liked it. Lake District seems a good shout when you are starting at Inverness.

10 days though ... not sure. You could split it between two areas.

As a kid we used to always holiday in the UK - like a week in the Cotswolds and a week in Cornwall. In fact I'd love to go back there again. So many places I want to go and not enough holidays.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Never made it last year but away in a couple of weeks when i get back from work, so hopefuly the weather will be good


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

A lot of those East coast resorts are nice, Scarborough, Filey Whitby - you could call in on Roy too :ninja:

The Cotswolds are also pretty or if you like walking and want somewhere a tad less crowded the Peak District is another option.

Failing that if you still want to feel like you have gone abroad, come to sunny Rochdale :bag:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Probably steer clear of Doomadgee. Not much here for tourists... 

The rodeo is on this weekend however, if you are feeling temporarily country


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

another vote for Cornwall here Padstow is nice and not too far for you to travel but again its all down to weather


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Well we're here in Bourton on the Water in the Cotswolds. We've been a few times recently. It's very touristy, but a picturesque place nonetheless.


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

North or South Wales are worth a visit just as wet as the lakes some great puddles, but in your shoes it would be the lakes for me with trips to N Yorkshire. Its stunning area which is unspoiled, we love it, its one of our favourate places anywhere.


----------

